# Issue with neighbor.



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Bottom line and what I'm not understanding,


Yup, that's the bottom line - you don't understand. That's why you should not be on here trying to give legal advice.

I'm not trying to be mean, since I know that you're just trying to help. But it is clear that you, and a few others, do not understand even basic principles of property law. There is a reason that only licensed attorneys are legally permitted to give legal advice. And I again urge the OP to go talk to a lawyer.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Wendy said:


> If you want to keep your land, don't just let it slide, next thing you know, he'll be getting his description amended and you will lose your property. Who ever gets the issue addressed first will be the one who will win!
> 
> Don't let him get away with it.


The neighbor cannot just get "his description amended" but, in many cases, the longer this situation festers, the more difficult (or expensive) it may become to resolve. I am here to tell you that nobody needs that kind of stress in their life.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

WoW. said:


> The neighbor cannot just get "his description amended"


Not easy to do, but it can and does happen. Just one example: if fifteen years passes, and the neighbor can establish the elements of adverse possession or acquiescence, then he can bring a quiet title action and the Court will amend the property descriptions. Again, I urge the OP to consult an attorney.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I may not be very articulate, but I'm not talking out of my *****.

Traditional common law provided a method for someone to obtain title to land through use. The common law rules for adverse possession have been codified under both federal and state statutes. A typical statute allows a person to get title to land from the actual owner simply by using the land, out in the open for all to see. *For example, your neighbor built a fence on your land with the intention of taking the property, paid property taxes, and you knew about it but did nothing. If this continued for a period of time set by state law, your neighbor may be able to claim this property as his/her own. *The theory is that, by not disputing your neighbor&#8217;s use of your property through a lawsuit, you, as the actual owner have abandoned your rights to the property. 


I believe someone mentioned adverse possession earlier. This is what it means and what I was also referring too. Now, maybe he could, maybe he couldn't do this (I doubt he'd pay extra taxes) but the way people are these days, why risk it?

Why just let it go? Why let the guy be an a @@ about it. Just nip it in the bud and get it over and done with. People like that will just keep doing it until you make your point that you're not going to be pushed around.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I'm certainly no attorney, but, do yourself a favor, and do not let this just sit idle.

Get a survey, and have the fence removed, NOW, if it is indeed on your property. Adverse possession in Michigan will take something like 15 years, but to acquiese is the biggest mistake you could make. If you don't do something fairly quickly, its as much as admitting he is right. As for the road, it appears you have that problem resolved, right? 

No matter what is the right way to do it, you need to do it now. There are people on this site who can give you some good advice on this subject. PM me if you like and I can give you few names.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Wendy said:


> I may not be very articulate, but I'm not talking out of my *****.
> 
> Traditional common law provided a method for someone to obtain title to land through use. The common law rules for adverse possession have been codified under both federal and state statutes. A typical statute allows a person to get title to land from the actual owner simply by using the land, out in the open for all to see. *For example, your neighbor built a fence on your land with the intention of taking the property, paid property taxes, and you knew about it but did nothing. If this continued for a period of time set by state law, your neighbor may be able to claim this property as his/her own. *The theory is that, by not disputing your neighbors use of your property through a lawsuit, you, as the actual owner have abandoned your rights to the property.
> 
> ...


 Either were thinking of different spots, or you used to many asterisk's:evil::lol::lol:


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

GIDEON said:


> Either were thinking of different spots, or you used to many asterisk's:evil::lol::lol:


 
LOL no, you got the placement right! Should have been only 3 asterisks! The computer added the extras!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Wendy said:


> LOL no, you got the placement right! Should have been only 3 asterisks! The computer added the extras!


 gotcha


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Having similar problems with our neighbors, we're at the point where we will probly quit trying to resolve the conflict, (shooting) insure the property and just do whats right insofar as the law is concerned. We pump thousands of dollars into the local economy every year when we visit our cabin, unfortunatly, the neighbors dont like "shooting", ever, and we can not find a compromise. 1500 a yr in taxes, 100 gas per vehicle, per trip, several hundred (maybe thousand) to the local merchants, (restaurants, bars, bait, lisence, food, gear, beverages, etc...) plus 50 plus yrs as respectable cabin owners with long standing ties with the locals. Typical federal land mentality - I moved here from the burbs so now its mine, not yours, do as i say, not as i do (they shoot continuosly) - go figure!!


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Funny I just stumbled across this thread. 

For closure. 

I ended up buying the guys place 4 years ago. Lol

Fence is still there but now I own both sides of it. Still ugly.

Guy turned out to be a complete loony toon. In hind sight I’m glad I chose to ignore him. Turns out he was actually dangerous.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I just saw this old resurrected thread. It is good to hear that you bought out LOONYTOON.

Every time I have a survey done I go like 10 feet in two directions from each stake and drive a second hidden stake. If the original stake gets moved an arch at 10 feet will cross at the location of the original stake.

I was walking the line with a surveyor when he said that stake has been moved. Apparently so the neighbor had a place to dump his leaves. He reshot the line and we did that. He liked my Idea


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I was told that you can always determine your property line by the way your neighbor cuts his grass.


----------



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

Lumberman said:


> Funny I just stumbled across this thread.
> 
> For closure.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you bought him out lol. Dangerous how?


----------

